# Court case in Houston



## Balrog (Feb 24, 2011)

A nine year old boy was at the center of a Harris County courtroom drama
yesterday when he challenged a court ruling over who should have custody
of him. The boy had a history of being beaten by his parents and the
judge initially awarded custody to his aunt, in keeping with child
custody law and regulation requiring that family unity be maintained to
the highest degree possible.

The boy surprised the court when he proclaimed that his aunt beat him
more than his parents and he adamantly refused to live with her. When
the judge then suggested that he live with his grandparents, the boy
cried and said that they also beat him..

After considering the remainder of the immediate family and learning
that domestic violence was apparently a way of life among them, the
judge took the unprecedented step of allowing the boy to propose who
should have custody of him.

After two recesses to check legal references and confer with the child
welfare officials, the judge granted temporary custody to the Houston Texans,
whom the boy firmly believes are not capable of beating anyone, much less a
nine year old.


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL that's bad maybe true but pretty bad none the less.


----------



## Joe1957 (Apr 1, 2011)

Love it,  LOL


----------

